# good bye everyone



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

it seems i piss people off saying i give secret spots away that no one has fished before... i'll fish else where like the parks again no one would have to worry
about me giving away secrets spots.... there's another fishing forum i go to
tight lines


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

U ain't going nowhere! Let the haters hate. Or ask them to stop being stupid. I've seen the posts. I didn't know if it was serious or not. I guess now I know


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TB, I think those guys are just messin around and joking with ya...I like reading your posts so don't take that stuff seriously


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> it seems i piss people off saying i give secret spots away that no one has fished before... i'll fish else where like the parks again no one would have to worry
> about me giving away secrets spots.... there's another fishing forum i go to
> tight lines


Oh,im sure theres plenty who enjoy your threads. I dont like seeing specific spots posted,but it doesnt ''piss me off"...  dont worry what other people think,lol screw us. Lol. 

Title of your post should of been... im takeing my fishing pole,and im going home!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye they are serious i can tell they are mad at me


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Nobody is mad at you TB, we all enjoy your reports and videos. When it comes to the rivers though every spot has a chance of being someone's usual spot. It would suck being some guy going to fish a spot he frequents and there being a bunch of people there because someone drew attention to it online. That's my take on it. 

Maybe focus your reports more on what you caught or observed and less on describing the actual location. Cheers buddy!


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

TB, there aint a spot out there that 20 or 30 people dont know about, you aint giving up info thats not already known.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Come on TB, you're not going to go anywhere. You're an OGF lifer like the rest of us &#128540; The title of your post reminded me of this:

[ame]http://youtu.be/XaO-YaTUd9g[/ame]


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

TB, if u leave I leave man. Who else is going to give me an update on river conditions every week....


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

If the people who don't like seeing their spots posted on the forum leave........ they wouldn't see their spots posted anymore..... just a thought..... BAHAAHAHA


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't do it tb. It will break a few hearts. We all enjoy your posts. Even strong and ml....


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Same ol same ol!!! Post all the pictures you want brother..... there are more of us that enjoy your posts than the ones who dont!!! They will get over it...... I hope they realize that before it became their spot..... it was someone elses....lol


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

TB I enjoy the posts, hope you stay!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

well not to be all bandwagon, but i'm gonna agree with everyone else and say (1) they're either just messin with ya or, (2) they're not worth worrying about. honestly the people who get all hot and bothered about 'giving away secret spots' are a little too touchy if you ask me (yes, there is a certain etiquette about where and everything but i don't think you're at all guilty of breaking any of those 'rules'). 

i mean, c'mon, if those people are THAT worried about their top secret info getting out, maybe they shouldn't be a part of, oh, i dunno, a public forum on the world wide web...

in any case, i think you're a cool dude, you should stick around


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not mad at ya at all. I seriously did enjoy it. You should push through it and stay. I look forward to your next video.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> it seems i piss people off saying i give secret spots away that no one has fished before... no one would have to worry
> about me giving away secrets spots....


LOL... If people think the dams in Hamilton and the warm water discharge are secrets spots they need to get off the drugs.    Starting from Hamilton, going North on the GMR, everyone knows about all the dams and the sewage/warm water discharges. Tis be no secret, all are accessible by the public, some just require more "work" to get there than others. More people who are not OGF members fish that stuff than we do, not a big deal so don't worry about it TB.

I've never seen you give up any information about a secret "hole". There's a huge difference in spot vs. hole. Everyone knows spots, but do they know the hole? Those who are wise of the Jedi way know what I'm talking about.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I love your daily one sentence posts, be they an actual sentence or one long paragraph thats a run-on sentence! Both are great!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I love the southwestern forum the best out of any other region in Ohio! Trailbreaker you're good man.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Please stay man! I caught a pb at a spot i got from you last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

You got to stay TB. The guys on here are just messing with ya. when I am reading thru the posts I never pass yours up, we enjoy them.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> Please stay man! I caught a pb at a spot i got from you last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Hilarious dude... Gave me a chuckle


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Why u blowin up my spots bro? U also better not talk about Griggs.... Thems fightin words round here!!!


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Ill give a good spot up just so you dont feel like a outcast.LMR SW of the bridge on 68.Now thats exact.But I bet if you go there this spring you wont find another angler.And thats my spot so if anyone has a problem with sharing theyll either get over it or they wont.No skin from my sack one way or the other!Stay strong and keep the post coming.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

How about the 2015 Trailbreaker Fishing Challenge
Contestants take TB to a prime location & whoever helps him catch the biggest fish wins.
Of course TB has to agree to it..


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Ant said:


> Hey Ill give a good spot up just so you dont feel like a outcast.LMR SW of the bridge on 68.Now thats exact.But I bet if you go there this spring you wont find another angler.And thats my spot so if anyone has a problem with sharing theyll either get over it or they wont.No skin from my sack one way or the other!Stay strong and keep the post coming.



Hm. Sweeten the pot sir, I want patterns, retrieves and Gps coordinates. Also, the best tree to go have a pee - preferably not too far away either so I won't have to take a break from fishing too long, haha


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ant. Funny you mentioned what used to be a great wade until one day about 20 years ago the landowner on the right just above old dam came out with two big dogs and a shotgun( seriously) and wasnt very nice about us wading through his property needless to say havent been back since. Lol i was pretty sure he was a supporting actor in the Deliverance movie

Salmonid


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the INTERNET!!!! There are always going to be a some that don't agree with others, just how it is.

I would however be very reluctant to assign those that take an opposing position the power to influence your personal choice to decide if you should leave a fishing site.

If you elect to no longer participate on a site, do it because that is what YOU want to do not because of some opposing views or critical words. The paranoia filled pundits need to get over it, but so do you if you are willing to let them dictate your participation.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ya know what...I did a little lookin on here TB....you pulled this same " nobody likes me , everybody hates me" crap in 2013 too... What's up with that?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Nobody is mad at you TB, we all enjoy your reports and videos. When it comes to the rivers though every spot has a chance of being someone's usual spot. It would suck being some guy going to fish a spot he frequents and there being a bunch of people there because someone drew attention to it online. That's my take on it.
> 
> Maybe focus your reports more on what you caught or observed and less on describing the actual location. Cheers buddy![/QUOTE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

9Left said:


> Ya know what...I did a little lookin on here TB....you pulled this same " nobody likes me , everybody hates me" crap in 2013 too... What's up with that?


If you scroll down a few threads, you'll find one locked where he described fishing conditions at a spot on the holy grail LMR and the internet Pro's werent happy about it.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

hillbilly is right


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

TB.......remember that old saying, "you can't please all the people all the time". Never more true than OGF's forums. To post regularly requires thick skin. If you reach the point no one complains, your posts are likely so tame people don't read them anymore. I'm not suggesting you ignore critical responses......live and learn. We all know you're a humble guy, no intent to harm or maim. Stick around and take a few bruises with the rest of us.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

TB you do this every year... You know your staying.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Salmonid Ive been to some great party's on that land a long time ago.below that little dam used to be a great spot.I havent fished it in about 15 years.Been to into lake fishing of late.But Im gona start trying to get back into smaller waters this year.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

well i see my other post got removed so ill just go ahead and take this out out myself.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Put on your early 90s dancing shoes.... LOL...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

DLarrick said:


> well i see my other post got removed so ill just go ahead and take this out out myself.



Man it took me a day and half to craft my statement. It got deleted too. &#128532;


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

EStrong said:


> LOL... If people think the dams in Hamilton and the warm water discharge are secrets spots they need to get off the drugs.    Starting from Hamilton, going North on the GMR, everyone knows about all the dams and the sewage/warm water discharges. Tis be no secret, all are accessible by the public, some just require more "work" to get there than others. More people who are not OGF members fish that stuff than we do, not a big deal so don't worry about it TB.
> 
> I've never seen you give up any information about a secret "hole". There's a huge difference in spot vs. hole. Everyone knows spots, but do they know the hole? Those who are wise of the Jedi way know what I'm talking about.


You&#8217;re totally missing the point. 
Good public fishing is a limited resource; shouldn&#8217;t be that hard to understand. 
He has a right to say what he wants within the forum rules but it&#8217;s a two-way street. If you make a statement you should be ready for some blow-back, especially if you single out a specific location. That shouldn&#8217;t be that hard to understand either.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

This very true....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Dandrews said:


> Youre totally missing the point.
> Good public fishing is a limited resource; shouldnt be that hard to understand.
> He has a right to say what he wants within the forum rules but its a two-way street. If you make a statement you should be ready for some blow-back, especially if you single out a specific location. That shouldnt be that hard to understand either.


I'll respectfully disagree with you. Those on OGF are a very small percentage of those who fish in SW Ohio and the Tri-State area. I guess you're telling me that every baitshop, tackleshop, or any outdoors related store/service should stop telling people about fishing spots like they do now? The spots TB mentions are extremely well known and are no secret at all. That's the point I made in my post that you quoted. EVERYONE, whether OGF or not, knows those spots. Naming dams or warm water/waste water discharges is not a big deal. I like to do an informal survey when I'm fishing a spot like that. If I run into another angler and we strike up a conversation I'll ask them if they're an OGF member. 9 out of 10 say no. Actually, most haven't even heard of OGF.

This subject/discussion was beaten to death well before I joined this site. Same old same old.

Edit: I'll add this as an afterthought. Well before I joined OGF, even before OGF was a website, I had knowledge of or had fished many of these so called sacred spots that a lot of people on here freak out about. I fished the LMR/GMR and their tribs as a kid and teenager along with many State and County/Local parks before a lot of members on here were even born. There's no secrets here. I joined OGF to learn more things about fishing and to share what I know. I don't care how old you are you can always learn something new. I have yet to gain any significant knowledge of any "new" spots since I've joined. It's old hat to me. However, it is nice to know before you make a long trip somewhere how the water is, are they biting, what bait/lures should I use, etc. To me that's just a common courtesy anglers have always given one another. A good example of this is the Greenup Dam thread in the Ohio River forum. Nobody holds secrets there, it's all common knowledge. If you have a question about water conditions or bait, they will answer it for you no big deal.

We can agree to disagree but that doesn't make either of us a bad or good guy, it is what it is.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Its still just fishing, some take this way to serious.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

This reminds me of a guy who is on the ledge of a 50 story building threatening to jump.Everybody is yelling at him "Don't Jump!".But after awhile and he's not jumping,people are getting tired of this and begin to tell him to go ahead and jump.Don't jump TB! Who cares about some spots to fish.Good spots are everywhere!Get off this bunch of Bull TB and get your gear ready for Spring.It's about here.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

9Left said:


> Ya know what...I did a little lookin on here TB....you pulled this same " nobody likes me , everybody hates me" crap in 2013 too... What's up with that?



He just needs a cookie.....


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

canoe carp killer said:


> He just needs a cookie.....


I want a cookie...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's one of the best places I've ever fished, it's public and easy to get to. You'll always find very clear water and it's loaded with Bass, Cats, Crappie and even some big Gar. Use copoly or fluoro line tied directly to your hook or lure. Drop shotting or a stickbait rigged wacky would probably be the best option here. If not Texas rig a small craw and slowly drag the bottom or use a craw colored swim jig. Not only will I name the spot I'll give directions to it, hell I'll do even better, here's the GPS coordinates I took the last time I was there.

Tight Lines! And when you speak of me speak of me well.

Super Secret Spot GPS Coordinates: 39.302314, -84.520807. Go to Google Maps and enter in the coordinates.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

As usual, topic got de-railed. I understand what the OP is talking about. You post a good report with location and you have 1/3 not believing you, 1/3 hating you because you gave a location. And the 1/3 that like your reports but don't say anything. Pretty much why I don't post much about fishing/catching. But this is OGF, on the world wide web. Anyone can register and see the posts. I for one support the what, whens and wheres when it comes to fishing. Been fishing for 35+ years and would rather help/teach someone to catch a fish than catch a fish myself, but that's just me. Ohio Game Fishing is a site for sharing, teaching, learning the great outdoor resources we have here in Ohio. If you don't like what you read here, just leave it at that. No need to reply with a negative commit. I agree with the OP


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

4 real doe tb do u know any spots around dayton for me? Pm is fine


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EStrong said:


> LOL... If people think the dams in Hamilton and the warm water discharge are secrets spots they need to get off the drugs.    Starting from Hamilton, going North on the GMR, everyone knows about all the dams and the sewage/warm water discharges. Tis be no secret, all are accessible by the public, some just require more "work" to get there than others. More people who are not OGF members fish that stuff than we do, not a big deal so don't worry about it TB.
> 
> I've never seen you give up any information about a secret "hole". There's a huge difference in spot vs. hole. Everyone knows spots, but do they know the hole? Those who are wise of the Jedi way know what I'm talking about.


Then maybe you should apologize for the misunderstanding since I'm guessing its your comments that are putting the heat on him. Could be wrong I dunno.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

IF you were to take someone you trust to one of your favorite Holes,ask him to keep the spot to himself, and come later to see him and someone with him Fishing your spot,then I would be pi$$ed and take care of it.

Other than that did anybody's Fishing suffer because of TB's posts? Did he Rat out anyone's Hole he was told not to? And if anyone went to a spot he mentioned and you got there and caught nothing,then that's the way it goes.

If none of the above happed then some need to quit Beeching so much.It's really silly complaining about TB's posts.



Roscoe


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

canoe carp killer said:


> He just needs a cookie.....


better be chocolate chip


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

White macadamia nut


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's something to chew on.
There have been mods that have said something to this effect, (not quoting):
It's not in the rules that posting spots is against the rules but is probably not a good idea.
I'm not naming the mods name but these guys are pretty level headed and fair. They also obviously monitor the site and probably know better.
This thread needs locked or pulled. Honestly, this debate has been been beat to death.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

This is touching on what is a major issue with fishermen. When it comes to "THEIR" spots they become bewildered when someone is fishing for "THEIR" fish. It is childish to be upset about spots being posted on a public fishing forum. To me fishing is about staying ahead of the fish, not other people. You can't control what others do and you shouldn't try to. If someone else is posting "YOUR" spot, guess what, it's not your spot. To each their own, but what is there to be accomplished by bringing others down that are trying to help?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Then maybe you should apologize for the misunderstanding since I'm guessing its your comments that are putting the heat on him.  Could be wrong I dunno.


I tease TB and he knows it and we don't have an issue. I call him "spotbuster" because he is always around the dam in Hamilton, which is no big secret. I also called him that because he would say he's fishing in Hamilton and then people would blow up at him like he gave away the Holy Grail. I believe the other nickname "Osama Bin Fishin" is going to stick.  

TB is not the problem and never was.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

XUbassfishing said:


> This is touching on what is a major issue with fishermen. When it comes to "THEIR" spots they become bewildered when someone is fishing for "THEIR" fish. It is childish to be upset about spots being posted on a public fishing forum. To me fishing is about staying ahead of the fish, not other people. You can't control what others do and you shouldn't try to. If someone else is posting "YOUR" spot, guess what, it's not your spot. To each their own, but what is there to be accomplished by bringing others down that are trying to help?


Points! :good:


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

No need to lock this up. This is a good discussion. We all pay our $19 to fish. If someone wants to share their spot and how they did and how they did it, I don't see the problem. Yea, you might get an easy catch. But it's called fishing not catching. If your hole was reviled on the net and now its not producing, move. If "your" spot is your pond/lake on your property or private property that you have permission to fish, that's one thing. But fishing public waters, that's open to anyone and everyone is something else.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Good discussion or no, this is not the first time this debate has come up in this, the SW forum ,JarDead. In fact it's come up tens of times in just the last year!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

JarDead? Dang autocorrect!
Still kinda funny.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Turtles


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

EStrong said:


> I'll respectfully disagree with you. Those on OGF are a very small percentage of those who fish in SW Ohio and the Tri-State area. I guess you're telling me that every baitshop, tackleshop, or any outdoors related store/service should stop telling people about fishing spots like they do now? The spots TB mentions are extremely well known and are no secret at all. That's the point I made in my post that you quoted. EVERYONE, whether OGF or not, knows those spots. Naming dams or warm water/waste water discharges is not a big deal. I like to do an informal survey when I'm fishing a spot like that. If I run into another angler and we strike up a conversation I'll ask them if they're an OGF member. 9 out of 10 say no. Actually, most haven't even heard of OGF.
> 
> This subject/discussion was beaten to death well before I joined this site. Same old same old.
> 
> ...



Ill say this then Ill let it gofor now because we all know itll come up again.
Theres a difference in sharing information between friends and broadcasting it.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

BMayhall said:


> I like Turtles


Hahaha &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

canoe carp killer said:


> White macadamia nut



no can't stand the taste


----------

